# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo и Эштон Катчер представили новый Lenovo YOGA Tablet 2 Pro

## Lenovo_BY

_

Kомпания__ Lenovo представила флагмана линейки планшетов YOGA Tablet  –_ _Lenovo_ _YOGA__ Tablet 2 Pro. Как и при создании устройств этой серии первого поколения, в разработке новой модели принимал участие Эштон Катчер, ставший год назад сотрудником компании - инженером-разработчиком новых продуктов. YOGA Tablet 2 Pro – это новый взгляд на мобильный компьютер в форм-факторе планшета._ 

*Отличительные особенности новинки:*

·                    Первый в мире планшет со встроенным проектором. Создан для любителей развлечений
·                    Первый в мире планшет с 13-дюймовым экраном с богатыми мультимедийными возможностями
·                    Первый в мире планшет с аудиосистемой мощностью 8 Ватт с сабвуфером
·                    Невероятно долгое время работы без подзарядки – до 15 часов
·                    Четыре режима работы: «книга», «консоль», «клавиатура» и новый режим «картина»


YOGA Tablet 2 Pro – это не просто планшет с отличными возможностями для работы с медиафайлами. В нем реализованы лучшие решения на рынке. Новый Lenovo YOGA Tablet 2 Pro - первый планшет с диагональю 13 дюймов. А встроенный пико-проектор является главной особенностью новинки. Новая опция позволяет в считанные секунды превратить стену любого помещения в экран диагональю 50 дюймов, это очень удобно для просмотра фильмов или телевизионных программ. Таким образом, с YOGA Tablet 2 Pro домашний кинотеатр всегда у Вас под рукой. Данная модель выводит на новый уровень работу с цифровыми медиафайлами, будь то презентация на совещании с коллегами или просмотр фильма в домашней обстановке. 


Аккумулятор планшета обеспечивает до 4 часов воспроизведения видеофайлов без подзарядки. Этого времени хватит для просмотра двух полнометражных художественных фильмов. А усовершенствованная аудиосистема мощностью 8 Ватт с технологией Dolby® Audio и Wolfson® Master HiFi™ с двумя динамикам с крупным диффузором на передней панели и сабвуфером на задней, обеспечивает непревзойденное качество звука и позволяет полностью погрузиться в происходящее на экране. Эти и другие передовые технологические решения делают Lenovo YOGA Tablet 2 Pro особенным планшетом, не имеющим аналогов в мире. 
У современных пользователей мобильных устройств все чаще возникает потребность в экране большего размера. Согласно исследованию, проведенному по заказу компании Lenovo, 88% пользователей ПК воспроизводят на своих планшетах огромное количество цифрового контента, и более половины из них несколько раз в неделю используют планшет для просмотра ТВ. На основе проведенных исследований компания Lenovo создала планшет с экраном большей диагонали. Так появился YOGA Tablet 2 Pro с 13-дюймовым дисплеем. Разработанный специально с учетом потребностей любителей цифрового мультимедийного контента, новый планшет YOGA оснащен Quad HD-дисплеем с разрешением 2560x1440. 


«YOGA Tablet 2 Pro был создан по итогам самого масштабного маркетингового исследования, проведенного компанией Lenovo. Стоит отметить, что Эштон Катчер не покидал нас ни на мгновение, предлагал новые идеи, ставил перед нами трудные задачи, отстаивал интересы пользователей. В результате появился новый Lenovo YOGA Tablet 2 Pro, который взял все лучшее от планшета YOGA Tablet прошлого поколения - многорежимность и долгое время работы без подзарядки, а также был дополнен новыми технологиями, меняющими представление о планшетах. Мы подняли планку на новый, более высокий уровень», - комментирует Джефф Мередит, вице-президент, Mobile Business Group, Lenovo.
Новый планшет Lenovo YOGA Tablet 2 Pro получил еще один режим работы – «картина» - позволяющий повесить устройство где угодно. Он стал дополнением к ставшим уже привычными режимам: «книга» для комфортного чтения, «клавиатура» для удобной навигации в сети Интернет, и «консоль» для просмотра фото- и видеофайлов. Планшет оснащен большим количеством полезных функций, отвечающих самым разнообразным потребностям пользователей, но остается при этом тонким и легким – всего 3,7мм в толщину при весе 950 грамм. Lenovo YOGA Tablet 2 Pro облачен в корпус серебристого цвета (Platinum). 
YOGA Tablet 2 Pro работает на процессоре Intel Atom четвертого поколения, обеспечивающем высокую производительность и плавное воспроизведение мультимедиа. Новый процессор по достоинству оценят те пользователи, для которых важна многозадачность. На задней панели планшета расположена камера высокого разрешения 8 Мп. Емкость встроенного накопителя составляет 32 ГБ, при этом память может быть увеличена благодаря слоту для подключения карт micro-SD объемом до 64 ГБ. 
Аккумулятор гаджета способен работать до 15 часов без подзарядки. Таким образом, пользователи смогут пользоваться гаджетом в течение всего дня, не заботясь о необходимости поиска розетки. 
Новый планшет поставляется с предустановленным приложением Brewster. Это «умная» программа, которая позволяет объединить несколько ящиков электронной почты и аккаунтов в социальных сетях в единую базу контактов. При этом Brewster может консолидировать информацию о контакте из различных источников, убрать повторяющиеся данные, добавить изображение, а также передать проверенную контактную информацию о том или ином лице.  
 «Работая над YOGA Tablet 2 Pro, мы стремились создать планшетный компьютер, который станет лучшим на рынке. Чтобы добиться этой цели, мы смотрели и изучали, как люди используют планшеты и что они хотят от них получить. YOGA Tablet 2 Pro оснащен аудиосистемой, дающей безупречный звук, замечательной фотокамерой, ярким экраном, проектором, мощным процессором, в его конструкции реализован новый режим работы. Мне кажется, у нас получилось создать лучший в мире планшет. Я с нетерпением жду момента, когда Lenovo YOGA Tablet 2 Pro смогут оценить и пользователи», - рассказывает Эштон Катчер, инженер-разработчик новых продуктов компании Lenovo.

О выходе на рынок Беларуси и цене Lenovo YOGA Tablet 2 Pro будет сообщено дополнительно.


*Справка о компании* *Lenovo*

Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) является постоянным участником мирового рейтинга крупнейших компаний Fortune 500 с годовым оборотом $39 млрд. Lenovo занимает лидирующие позиции по разработке и производству инновационных решений для частных пользователей и корпоративных клиентов. Портфель компании включает высококачественные, надежные, безопасные и легкие в использовании устройства: персональные компьютеры, в том числе легендарный бренд Think и компьютеры-трансформеры Yoga, рабочие станции, серверы, СХД, smart TV, а также широкую линейку мобильных продуктов, включая смартфоны, планшетные компьютеры и программное обеспечение. Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Fihon

Интересную модель представили с доволе доступной ценой, при этом топовые параметры и впервые вижу 13дюймовый планшет...

----------

